# Evangelismos Hospital



## Renavere

Hello, in the translation which I'm doing "Evangelismos Hospital" in Athens is mentioned. I gather that "Evangelismos" is a genitive form? Could you give me a nominative form of it? "The Hospital of...?"

My language also has a genitive, so I'm careful not to add two genitive endings. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## velisarius

Officially, the full name of the hospital is: 
Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Αθηνών "Ο Ευαγγελισμός". It's nominative case.
I'd translate it as "the Evangelismos Hospital".

"They rushed him to the Evangelismos Hospital in Athens."


----------



## bearded

I believe that, as a religious term, the word ''Evangelismós'' means Annunciation.


----------



## velisarius

Yes, but I think it would be odd to translate the name of the hospital if that's what you are suggesting.


----------



## bearded

velisarius said:


> Yes, but I think it would be odd to translate the name of the hospital if that's what you are suggesting.


Ok, it was just a bit of information for the questioner..


----------



## Perseas

Renavere said:


> I gather that "Evangelismos" is a genitive form?


The genitive is "ευαγγελισμού" (evangelismú).
The suffix "-ισμός" is very productive in modern Greek for the formation of masculine nouns.
-ισμός - Βικιλεξικό


----------



## ioanell

Renavere said:


> My language also has a genitive, so I'm careful not to add two genitive endings.


Given that you expressed the same precaution in your thread "Fokionos Negri" 
(_because in my language (Lithuanian) genitive inflections are also added, I'm afraid to add two inflections._), I think it would be interesting if you dedided to quote one or two examples of such a transfer and a "careless" translation containing two genitives in your language, making any necessary, helpful to us, comments.


----------



## Renavere

ioanell said:


> Given that you expressed the same precaution in your thread "Fokionos Negri"
> (_because in my language (Lithuanian) genitive inflections are also added, I'm afraid to add two inflections._), I think it would be interesting if you dedided to quote one or two examples of such a transfer and a "careless" translation containing two genitives in your language, making any necessary, helpful to us, comments.


Well, yes, I'm strugling a bit with Greek in this translation. For example, Patission Avenue I would naturally translate into Lithuanian as "Patisijono prospektas", but knowing (thanks to this great community, and I hope I understood correctly) that Patission is gentive of Patissia, I will now translate "Patisijos prospektas". As if in English someone decided to write Patission's Avenue instead of Patissia's Avenue, although it would be incorrect in English. And having never learnt Greek I have no clue about these forms.

I will soon start proofreading my work and I think I will come back here with more questions.


----------



## Renavere

velisarius said:


> Yes, but I think it would be odd to translate the name of the hospital if that's what you are suggesting.


I agree with you, but on the other hand, if you, a Greek,  were reading a novel full of Lithuanian names of streets and buildings,  and came across a hospital name in Lithuanian, for example "He was taken to "Apsireiškimo" Hospital", wouldn't it be more comfortable for you to see the name in your native language, i.e. "Evangelismos" Hospital?


----------



## velisarius

I would think it very strange to read in my native language (English), "They took him to Annunciation Hospital". Firstly, not very many English folk know anything about the Annunciation to the Blessed Virgin, and secondly if you look on any map of Athens printed in English, you will see it marked as "Evangelismos Hospital". In French I've seen l'Hôpital Général d'Atènes <Evangelismos>. 

It's an iinteresting question.


----------



## Renavere

velisarius said:


> I would think it very strange to read in my native language (English), "They took him to Annunciation Hospital". Firstly, not very many English folk know anything about the Annunciation to the Blessed Virgin, and secondly if you look on any map of Athens printed in English, you will see it marked as "Evangelismos Hospital". In French I've seen l'Hôpital Général d'Atènes <Evangelismos>.
> 
> It's an iinteresting question.


Thank you for your insights. There is something to think about. What to focus on in a work of fiction: preserving names of places as they are or sometimes translating them for the sake of the beauty of the text.


----------



## Αγγελος

It should also be mentioned that despite its name, Evangelismos Hospital is a regular secular hospital, part of the National Health System, not (say) one run by the Church or by nuns.


----------

